# Detector de luminosidad



## Alfgu (Jun 21, 2011)

Un circuito comprobado y que funciona a la perfección a 12 V, y así evitarnos comprar interruptores..., se enciende de noche y se apaga de dia...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/circldr.jpg/


----------

